# SD to HD, what do I need?



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi all. I apologize for the broad and probably redundant topic.

I used to be pretty active around here ages ago, but have been, sadly, too busy to keep up.

I'm ready to retire my 50x series DVRs and go Hi-Def.

My existing setup is:
Dish 500 (Duo I think, the one with two LNB, instead of a double LNB)
2x SW21
1x 501, 1x508 receiver.

I am not on contract, and I have been a dish customer for almost 15 years.

Does anyone have an idea of what kind of deal I should be able to get out of this (new contract, customer loyalty, theats to move to other service?) to get the best deal on two new receivers. 

I like the features on the 922, but two of them might be overkill, what is a good 2nd room HD receiver, preferably with DVR?

Thanks much, I'm a bit out of date on the current offerings and tech.

-S


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Some background info on the DVRs...

622/722 -> 2 SAT tuners + 1 OTA tuner built-in. Main difference is the 722 has some more recent chipsets and a larger hard drive. Highly unlikely that you'd be able to get a 622 anyway as a new customer OR upgrading for the first time to HD.

722K -> 2 SAT tuners, no built-in OTA... but accepts an OTA module (~$30) that adds 2 OTA tuners. I think it has essentially the same hard drive space as a 722, but I could be wrong.

922 -> Essentially is like a 722K but with built-in Sling and a completely new GUI that is much slicker than the other ViP receivers. One negative, though, is you don't get modulated output for another room if you wanted to feed an SD TV in another room like you get with the others.

You're not going to be able to lease two 922 receivers anyway. You'd have to buy a 2nd one if you truly wanted one.

Assuming you've been a good customer, with a decent programming package (not just the lowest tier) and pay on time, then you're likely to qualify for the best offers.

I'm sure you can get at least one 622/722 free, possibly 2 with the two year commit. You might even be able to get a 722K free, but I wouldn't hold my breath. The 922 will cost at least $200 for the upgrade.

You definitely need some dish/switch work... You need either 110/119/129 or 61.5/72.7/77 to get all the HD channels... but all of that upgrade work including all the required switches and such should also be free.

You'll have to check with Dish or a local retailer to see for sure... but the big "money" decision will probably be on paying for a 922 or not. Check out the 922 forum for more info and discussions about its features and issues.

If It were me... and I needed 2 rooms... I'd like to have a 922 and a 722K. I could settle for a 922 and a 722... and technically 2 722Ks or 722s would be acceptable for most things, especially if upgrade price is a concern.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

One 722 would do what you have now, allow you to share recordings between both locations since the 722 feeds the 2nd TV. You'd only have HD on primary set though. It wasn't clear whether you want HD in both rooms. I live in your area and had a similar setup with a 508, 2nd was a 721 though.


----------



## swallman (Nov 18, 2004)

I had 2 508's and a 522 before I upgraded to HD. I was able to get 2 722k's at no cost (although I did mention that the competition had better deals). I was transferred to the office that keeps customers from leaving (can't recall the name of it). Was a Dish customer for 5 years before switching.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

swallman said:


> I had 2 508's and a 522 before I upgraded to HD. I was able to get 2 722k's at no cost (although I did mention that the competition had better deals). *I was transferred to the office that keeps customers from leaving (can't recall the name of it). * Was a Dish customer for 5 years before switching.


I believe you would be referring to 'customer retention'.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

hoophead said:


> I believe you would be referring to 'customer retention'.


I've also heard them referred to as "The Loyalty Dept.".


----------

